# Decoder recommendation please



## Zootdad (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi all. Would really appreciate anyone's recommendation for a sound decoder for an old Stewart FTA unit. Prod#5029. Leaning towards a less expensive Digitrax unit over a Tsunami. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Recommended:as always Soundtraxx,I believe ESU to be good choices too and I trust the TCS WOW line is good too.

Digitrax...good silent decoders,still have to earn their stars with sound decoders.They're cheaper and that's what they are...cheaper stuff.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I have no experience with Digitrax sound decoders, only Soundteraxx. My reading has been that they are not as good as Soundtraxx. Having said that, go with what your budget will allow. If you have the money then go with Soundtraxx, if not I'm sure the Digitrax will suit your needs.

Dan


----------

